# Rena Filstar Xp2 Replacement Suction and Spray Bar?



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

Does anybody know where to find these... I am looking for black ones instead of the color that it comes with, which is blue....

Thanks in advance,
TCP


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Planet Rena Direct is your best bet.


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you *prov356*,

do you know if they are black... its black in the picture but I dont know if it really comes in that color.... it doesn't say :-?

http://www.planetrenadirect.com/product ... ns-x2.html

-and-

http://www.planetrenadirect.com/product ... ainer.html


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

No, I don't know. Just give them a call.


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you very much *prov356* you helped me out a lot! :thumb:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

You can always spray paint the spray bar black. And you may be able to find black suction cups that will work even though they're not for Rena equipment.


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

prov356 said:


> You can always spray paint the spray bar black. And you may be able to find black suction cups that will work even though they're not for Rena equipment.


Thanks *prov356*,

I picked up some spray paint for plastic and am going to try that.

Thanks again for all the help *prov356*,

TCP

P.S. - the suction cups that it came with are black :wink:


----------



## malady (Nov 20, 2011)

fluval spray bar is black

pretty sure it would work


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

For those who are wondering....

I went with spray painting them and got tired of them falling over and them sticking to newspaper and even cardboard, so I rigged up a GHETTO spray painting stand made out of hangers and some tape.... here it goes:

The PICS :lol:




























That was easy :dancing:

now Ill wait about a week or so to let them "cure" before I put it back in my :fish: tank....

Thanks for reading,
TCP


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

What kind of paint did you use? I hit mine with krylon fusion and put them in the tank an hour later. The paint dries quickly. My fish never showed any indication of being high on paint fumes either.


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

Eric_S said:


> What kind of paint did you use? I hit mine with krylon fusion and put them in the tank an hour later. The paint dries quickly. My fish never showed any indication of being high on paint fumes either.


I used "*Rust-Oleum* _Painters Touch_". I bought it at Home Depot....

heres some pics:




























Hope that helped....

---------------------------------
TCP


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

Just saying, if your fish are waiting on some extra filtration, a week dry time is overkill. But if they're not, than it's cool to play it safe.


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

Eric_S said:


> Just saying, if your fish are waiting on some extra filtration, a week dry time is overkill. But if they're not, than it's cool to play it safe.


Thanks for the info. 

I currently don't have any fish in the tank that its filtering right now, and am in no big rush to get it stocked :wink:

But I will keep that in mind.

Thanks again,
TCP


----------



## Clink51 (Aug 4, 2011)

i was afraid to use that paint for my project because i heard that it chips after a while. just an FYI, keep a close eye on it


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

Clink51 said:


> i was afraid to use that paint for my project because i heard that it chips after a while. just an FYI, keep a close eye on it


will do :thumb:


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

How did the paint job turn out?? Was tbe rustolem safe?


----------

